# What Grit Size? Black Diamond Blasting Sand



## PlantedDiscusTank (Oct 27, 2014)

I think I'm going with a dirted tank with Black Diamond Blasting sand as a cap in my new 125 gallon planted tank.

Tractor supply has 2 grit sizes, medium and fine. 

I was swaying toward medium. Any suggestions on which grit size to go with?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## cg49me (Oct 25, 2014)

I would say whichever you prefer, just make sure you rinse it off first.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I use medium grade.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Medium


----------



## armada (Nov 19, 2013)

I use medium as well


----------

